# VOX empieza a cagarse encima. SI al GENARO



## Castellano (21 Feb 2022)

Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.

Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante









Vox da marcha atrás: ahora la Violencia de Género y la Memoria Histórica no son "líneas rojas" en Castilla y León


El candidato de Vox a la Presidencia de la Junta de Castilla y León, Juan García-Gallardo, ha asegurado que en la reunión del miércoles con el candidato...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## DUDH (21 Feb 2022)

La derechita NWO


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



Ya lo dicen: sólo queda vox.
Y una vez los retrasados voten a vox y coman la misma mierda de siempre, no se preocupen, que desde la sexta ya sacaran otras siglas nuevas y entonces sólo queda las siglas nuevas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Feb 2022)

bla bla bla

No han dicho eso. Unos tienen 31 escaños y otros 13, impondrán su programa de acuerdo a la fuerza parlamentaria de cada cual.
Así que el consenso progre ya puede irse a la mierda


----------



## Plasteriano (21 Feb 2022)

Poder no sabía se.


----------



## polladura (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



vaya, que sorpresa, no me lo esperaba



si, JAJAJJAAJAJA


----------



## piru (21 Feb 2022)

Cuantas líneas rojas puede poner con el 17% de los votos?


----------



## Castellano (21 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> bla bla bla
> 
> No han dicho eso. Unos tienen 31 escaños y otros 13, impondrán su programa de acuerdo a la fuerza parlamentaria de cada cual.
> Así que el consenso progre ya puede irse a la mierda



Ya empezáis con las excusas.
Otros cabalgando contradicciones


----------



## todoayen (21 Feb 2022)

Déjalos después de su reforma laboral chulísima necesitan desahogarse.


----------



## furia porcina (21 Feb 2022)

Ahora lo deja todo en el tejado de Mañueco. Le pedirán otras n cosas inasumibles para el PP (como reducir consejerías, echar a menas, cerrar todos los chiringuitos de género) y cuando Mañueco diga que no se tendrá que comer una repetición electoral por su culpa.


----------



## Vulcan86 (21 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cuantas líneas rojas puede poner con el 17% de los votos?



Veamos en qué cede el pp


----------



## Linsecte2000 (21 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cuantas líneas rojas puede poner con el 17% de los votos?



Todas las que quiera. El ideario (si lo tienen y no es mera fachada) no se prostituye y menos con un partido pútrido como el PP.


----------



## Castellano (21 Feb 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Ahora lo deja todo en el tejado de Mañueco. Le pedirán otras n cosas inasumibles para el PP (como reducir consejerías, echar a menas, cerrar todos los chiringuitos de género) y cuando Mañueco diga que no se tendrá que comer una repetición electoral por su culpa.



Moñeco les va a decir a todo que no.
Como mucho les prometerá que en TVCYL se retransmitan corridas de toros de vez en cuando y apañado. 

Y VOX dirá que si bwana, porque habrá frenado a los rojos


----------



## Walter Eucken (21 Feb 2022)

O hay algo positivo al respecto o me bajo. Aunque sea una reformita. Ahora si se tragan así sin más el tema del género se acabó.


----------



## mecaweto (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## ppd (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



Sí. No sólo dan miedo los pechos de Ireno, se han acojonado con las tetas del Mañueca.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Feb 2022)

Eso más un mamadón a los panchitos para llenar aquello de guacas como decían en 2019 y ya está









Vox apela a "la inmigración buena" para atajar la despoblación en Zamora


La formación dirigida por Santiago Abascal designa a Javier Alcina coordinador provincial




www.laopiniondezamora.es


----------



## furia porcina (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Moñeco les va a decir a todo que no.
> Como mucho les prometerá que en TVCYL se retransmitan corridas de toros de vez en cuando y apañado.
> 
> Y VOX dirá que si bwana, porque habrá frenado a los rojos



El caso es qua ahora no veo al PSOE dejando abierta la posibilidad de la abstención. Uno, porque una repetición electoral seguramente deje al PP mal parado y se encuentren en la situación contraria, es decir, el PSOE por delante pidiendo la abstención del PP para que ellos gobiernen.

Segundo, porque su electorado rojo no entendería que el PSOE fuera a echarle un capote el PP justo en un momento que se va el partido por el retrete. 

Así que ahora estamos en un contexto donde Vox es la única tabla de salvación de Mañueco. Yo de Vox intensificaría al máximo mis peticiones y trataría de hacer leña del árbol caído. Si no lo hace para mi es un error de bulto.


----------



## Nicors (21 Feb 2022)

20 minutos? Ajjajajja


----------



## Castellano (21 Feb 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> El caso es qua ahora no veo al PSOE dejando abierta la posibilidad de la abstención. Uno, porque una repetición electoral seguramente deje al PP mal parado y se encuentren en la situación contraria, es decir, el PSOE por delante pidiendo la abstención del PP para que ellos gobiernen.
> 
> Segundo, porque su electorado rojo no entendería que el PSOE fuera a echarle un capote el PP justo en un momento que se va el partido por el retrete.
> 
> Así que ahora estamos en un contexto donde Vox es la única tabla de salvación de Mañueco. Yo de Vox intensificaría al máximo mis peticiones y trataría de hacer leña del árbol caído. Si no lo hace para mi es un error de bulto.



El PSOE no le va a dar ni las gracias a Moñeco.
Pero Moñeco va a seguir insistiendo en la abstención de VOX a cambio de nada. Órdenes de Casado.

Y VOX que hará? Pues poner el culo todo lo que se pueda, porque están como locos por pillar un cargo, todo lo demás les da igual.
A ver de dónde creéis que ha salido Abascal, si siguiera existiendo el chiringuito donde le colocó Esperanza Aguirre, allí seguiría


----------



## Goyim desobediente (21 Feb 2022)

Como dice el proverbio en latín:
''Sabedurum nost se podium est''


----------



## adal86 (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



Pero mira que eres retrasado. No se puede ser tan gilipollas, hombre. A ver, os lo voy a explicar rapidito y con una explicación a prueba de tontos, a ver si así lo entendéis: Vox tiene 13 escaños y PP 31, osea PP tiene muchos más del doble de votos que Vox. Teniendo eso en cuenta, es de lógica que Vox no pretenda derribar de un plumazo uno de los valuartes políticos de PP-PSOE de los últimos años como es la violencia de género. Si la situación fuera la inversa, osea Vox 31 y PP 13, sí tendría sentido tu comentario, pero desgraciadamente, hoy por hoy la situación aún está muy lejos de ser esa. Paciencia, y sobretodo SENTIDO COMÚN


----------



## adal86 (21 Feb 2022)

Pero mira que la gente es retrasada, coño. Normal que luego los traten como tal.


----------



## Vulcan86 (21 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pero mira que eres retrasado. No se puede ser tan gilipollas, hombre. A ver, os lo voy a explicar rapidito y con una explicación a prueba de tontos, a ver si así lo entendéis: Vox tiene 13 escaños y PP 31, osea PP tiene muchos más del doble de votos que Vox. Teniendo eso en cuenta, es de lógica que Vox no pretenda derribar de un plumazo uno de los valuartes políticos de PP-PSOE de los últimos años como es la violencia de género. Si la situación fuera la inversa, osea Vox 31 y PP 13, sí tendría sentido tu comentario, pero desgraciadamente, hoy por hoy la situación aún está muy lejos de ser esa. Paciencia, y sobretodo SENTIDO COMÚN





Vale ,pero Vox algo tendrá que sacar


----------



## adal86 (21 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Vale ,pero Vox algo tendrá que sacar



¿Y te parece poco entrar por primera vez en un gobierno autonómico (si finalmente se llega a dar)? En la política, y en la vida en general, hay que ir por pasos, no se puede pretender tenerlo todo de golpe. USEN LA CABEZA. RAZONEN, que es gratis y a veces viene bien.


----------



## ciberobrero (21 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Veamos en qué cede el pp



En lo mismisimo que en Andasulía


----------



## algemeine (21 Feb 2022)

Falsarios, la gente no os voto para que hicierais eso. La agenda España esa que vendeis es la puta agenda 2030 de los degenerados repulsivos cambiando el nombre y el color.

Sois la misma porqueria que los otros si eso que se dice es cierto.


----------



## todoayen (21 Feb 2022)

Tampoco han dicho nada de revertir el cambio climático?
Pues ahora voto a Yoli, ea!


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



Tienen 13 diputados y ellos tienen +80. Los números no dan. Jamás has negociado un precio de contrato? Joder como están los *CM de DM*. Nunca podrás obtener el 100% de tu programa electoral sin mayorías absolutas.


----------



## schulz (21 Feb 2022)

Hay que dar tiempo al tiempo. Zamora no se hizo en una hora..Si hay tantos positivos en el ejercicio de VOX, el PP tambien se pintará con ello.


----------



## kabeljau (21 Feb 2022)

35.000 abuelos españoles sedados por el genocida ese.


----------



## kabeljau (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (21 Feb 2022)

Mira qué cantidad. ¿Sabes lo que es?
Pregúntale al psicópata.


----------



## furia porcina (21 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Vale ,pero Vox algo tendrá que sacar



Las leyes autonómicas de violencia de género son puramente instrumentales para alimentar la industria de género y que las taifas refuercen sus redes clientelares. Lo realmente importante a nivel normativo, penal, etc ya se recoge en la ley estatal.

Así que estas leyes autonómicas sólo son franquicias regionales del negocio que se montó a nivel estatal. 

Aunque Vox consiguiera derogar la ley autonómica de VG, los castellano-leoneses seguirían pasando por el calabozo cuando a sus doñas o exdoñas les saliese del papo, se seguirían arruinando en los divorcios, pasarse años sin ver a sus hijos etc.

Pero si a esa ley autonómica no la dotas de presupuesto, en la práctica no valdrá de nada. Así que Vox puede pactar que no se derogue las dichosa ley, y luego cuando toque aprobar los presupuestos, más adelante, no dar un puto duro a los chiringuitos feminazis.

Lo mismo con los chiringuitos LGTBI y con los de memoria histórica. Y sin derogar nada.


----------



## jpjp (21 Feb 2022)

Veo ultimamente muy activos a los cms progres que miedo deben tener.


----------



## kabeljau (21 Feb 2022)

Los rogelios del rata no son capaces de tragar lo que ha pasado en CyL. Y es que teniendo todas las teles a su servicio, la SER a su servicio, el Tezanos chupándoles el ciruelo, los periódicos a su servicio, el Maguila Ferreras a su servicio, la Ana Pastón a su servicio, etc., etc., van y sacan un ministril de esos en CyL. El de las chuches y pipas.

*EAU D'ETE *


----------



## Klapaucius (21 Feb 2022)

Lo de siempre. La política es un juego de apariencias.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (21 Feb 2022)

Vox mama polla judía, que queréis. 

Como no salga un partido nacionalsocialista en España con sentir nacional, cristiano y que luche contra el banco central y la usura judía, vamos a desaparecer como pueblo. 

Es un hecho.


----------



## todoayen (21 Feb 2022)

Ea, ea, ea, ya está. Un escaño no está mal, es mejor que un kiosko.
Venga no lloréis tontos. Toma un chuche.


----------



## Clorhídrico (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vulcan86 (21 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Tienen 13 diputados y ellos tienen +80. Los números no dan. Jamás has negociado un precio de contrato? Joder como están los *CM de DM*. Nunca podrás obtener el 100% de tu programa electoral sin mayorías absolutas.




Vox tiene más o menos la mitad de votantes que el pp , con que se cumpla un 20% del programa de vox me conformo … el problema es … se va a cumplir ese 20%?


----------



## elmegaduque (21 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cuantas líneas rojas puede poner con el 17% de los votos?



¿Cuántas líneas de todos los colores han puesto los nacionalistas vascos y catalanes con mucho menor porcentaje de votos en los diversos gobiernos de estos últimos 40 años?.


----------



## un mundo feliz (21 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> bla bla bla
> 
> No han dicho eso. Unos tienen 31 escaños y otros 13, impondrán su programa de acuerdo a la fuerza parlamentaria de cada cual.
> Así que el consenso progre ya puede irse a la mierda



Mas les vale que no hagan el gilipollas. Si entran a gobernar ya tienen un peso importante para que se corte buena parte de los fondos destinados al jenaro en la comunidad autónoma. Habrá que estar atentos a las negociaciones. Si no lo consiguen que luego no lloren por acabar igual que chusmadanos.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (21 Feb 2022)

Si , claro. Esta justo ahora el PP como para decirle a Vox que no. Tragaron con el pin parental en Murcia y aqui van a tragar carros y carretones. Y si no repeticion de elecciones.

Seguid canduelos.


----------



## Vulcan86 (21 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Si , claro. Esta justo ahora el PP como para decirle a Vox que no. Tragaron con el pin parental en Murcia y aqui van a tragar carros y carretones.
> 
> Seguid canduelos.




Si vox no empieza a aplicar partes de su programa , acabará hundiéndose como cs … ellos sabrán


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (21 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Si vox no empieza a aplicar partes de su programa , acabará hundiéndose como cs … ellos sabrán



Sabra el pp.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Feb 2022)

Podemos y PSOE han definido rico como

"Aquel trabajador del sector privado"


----------



## jolu (21 Feb 2022)

Hay que ser gilipollas para creer que un partido de gobierno en minoría va a imponer su proyecto político.

Ahora se conformaran que en vez de ir 100 millones de euros a los chiringuitos de furcias, sólo vayan 30.
Que en vez de que el catalán sea lengua cooficial en Castilla y León, sólo se use en la tapa de los waters.
Que las normas con los pagapensiones que vienen a violar a señoras de casi 100 años sean un poco mas estrictas, y no se premie al pagapensiones.
Que si un palurdo saca 14 suspensos no pueda pasar de curso, que al menos apruebe 4.

Y cosas así.


----------



## patroclus (21 Feb 2022)

Claro y VOX va a acabar con las Comunidades Autónomas con 52 diputados.

A ver si llegan a 250 diputados y ya veremos que pasa con las autonomías.


----------



## birdland (21 Feb 2022)

Vale 
A qué deben renunciar ya que no tienen mayoría para gobernar solos ???


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pero mira que eres retrasado. No se puede ser tan gilipollas, hombre. A ver, os lo voy a explicar rapidito y con una explicación a prueba de tontos, a ver si así lo entendéis: Vox tiene 13 escaños y PP 31, osea PP tiene muchos más del doble de votos que Vox. Teniendo eso en cuenta, es de lógica que Vox no pretenda derribar de un plumazo uno de los valuartes políticos de PP-PSOE de los últimos años como es la violencia de género. Si la situación fuera la inversa, osea Vox 31 y PP 13, sí tendría sentido tu comentario, pero desgraciadamente, hoy por hoy la situación aún está muy lejos de ser esa. Paciencia, y sobretodo SENTIDO COMÚN



Además de que són leyes orgánicas nacionales, no autonómicas...


----------



## elmegaduque (21 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Además de que són leyes orgánicas nacionales, no autonómicas...



El chorreo de pasta a las marranas del género sale de las taifas y hay-untamientos..


----------



## ueee3 (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



Han dicho que sin líneas rojas. Lo cual suena lógico. Pero yo habría preferido algo como derogar esas dos cosas a cambio de apenas opinar luego en el gobierno.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (21 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Ya lo dicen: sólo queda vox.
> Y una vez los retrasados voten a vox y coman la misma mierda de siempre, no se preocupen, que desde la sexta ya sacaran otras siglas nuevas y entonces sólo queda las siglas nuevas.



El sistema (de los innombrables) intenta encauzar mediáticamente y memocráticamente en la llamada "Ultraturbemegaderesha", todo lo que es factible de Rebelarse.

Pero pone poco factible, más bien imposible, la posibilidad de que estos gobiernen memocráticamente.

A través de capas de cebolla infinitas, de partidos "representantes del pueblo (votonto)" hasta supuestamente "llegar" al fin del laberinto con los Rebeldes al mando...

Pero siempre, los traidores Pastores de los Rebeldes Votontos de la ULTRAMEGADERESHA, al ir creciendo en "representatividad" se irán paulatinamente DES-ultramegadereshizando.

Para hacer el laberinto infinito y eterno.

Cada partido se enrojecerá a medida que se acerque al poder.

PSOHEZ hoy es Pudrimos.

Cuidagramos, hoy es PSOHEZ.

PoPó hoy es Cuidagramos

BOCZZZ hoy es PoPó.



Y si los innombrables del sistema, ordenasen a los pastores de los votontos "rebeldes", hoy Babascal por ejemplo, que lo transformen de un día para el otro en Pudrimos, pues HÁGASE.

De hecho, de seguir así en el bucle votonto memocrático infinito, en X años BOCZZZ será Pudrimos, y el nuevo partido de "ULTRAMEGATURBODERESHA" tendrá otro nombre, pero con idénticas órdenes...

Que harán del partido, en X años, el nuevo Pudrimos/BOCZZZ y así ad infinitum votontum...


----------



## rondo (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



Tiene 13 diputados,crees que puede pedir todo lo quiera?si tuviera mayoría absoluta sería otro cantar


----------



## kabeljau (21 Feb 2022)

¿Te han echado de comer esos de la emisora "Tres capas de calzoncillos"?


----------



## Soy forero (21 Feb 2022)

Bah, olvidaos de cambiar las cosas por medio de la política, este país está perdido


----------



## kabeljau (21 Feb 2022)

Oye, ¿Cuando hayan granjas de producción masiva de gusanos, tendrán caviar de gusanos para los de la Hoz y el Martini?


----------



## El Promotor (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...




En NWOX ya se habla abiertamente de feminismo...

*Vox refuerza su mensaje a las mujeres para corregir su déficit de votante femenino*

El partido de Abascal, cuyo electorado se distribuye entre un 64% de hombres y un 36% de mujeres (según el CIS), aprovecha la campaña en Castilla y León para vender su discurso alternativo al "feminismo sectario", con Macarena Olona a la cabeza.

*"Hay que dar las gracias al feminismo tradicional y a los hombres que lo hicieron posible y que tanto lucharon históricamente por la conquista de los derechos de las mujeres"*, dijo la diputada durante un acto en Ávila el sábado, donde dedicó su discurso a las mujeres que padecen cáncer de mama.

Feminismo del bueno, inmigración cobrisa de la buena... Es decir, puro y duro NWO.

LOL.






@Profesor.Poopsnagle @jvega @Santoro @Honkytonk Man @IsabelloMendaz @Impresionante @HDR @txusky_g @ORGULLO BLANCO @Libre Libre Quiero Ser @silenus @César Borgia @Karlb @la mano negra @perrosno @dabuti @Gigatr0n @Taxi_Driver @la_trotona @delhierro @Pollepolle


----------



## Chispeante (21 Feb 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> O hay algo positivo al respecto o me bajo. Aunque sea una reformita. Ahora si se tragan así sin más el tema del género se acabó.



Pues en esas estoy yo. Si ceden en el tema del genaro, adios y hasta nunca. Pero luego pienso que si no existe ni un solo partido que diga, de boquilla y sin intención real de cambiar nada, lo que nadie dice, es casi peor. Yo llevo mucho tiempo sospechando de VOX y al final el único consuelo que mequeda es ver rabiar a los progres cada vez que les llevan la contraria.


----------



## kabeljau (21 Feb 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues en esas estoy yo. Si ceden en el tema del genaro, adios y hasta nunca. Pero luego pienso que si no existe ni un solo partido que diga, de boquilla y sin intención real de cambiar nada, lo que nadie dice, es casi peor. Yo llevo mucho tiempo sospechando de VOX y al final el único consuelo que mequeda es ver rabiar a los progres cada vez que les llevan la contraria.




tesenota, tesenota.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (21 Feb 2022)

Mañueco negociará con Vox sin «líneas rojas a un pacto» y dispuesto a evitar la repetición electoral


----------



## Santirey (21 Feb 2022)

El tercer partido no puede imponer su programa al primero, es obvio. Veamos cuanto puede rascar VOX y juzquemos después.
Pero cuidadín. VOX debe de tener muy claro quienes le votamos y porqué. Lo que tarda años en levantarse puede caer en un instante si mueves sus cimientos.


----------



## kabeljau (21 Feb 2022)

Se ve que lo de La España Vaciada le ha salido mal al genocida-psicópata y ha dado órdenes para desactivarla. No se sabe todavía si es como el Teruel Existe que con pasta de nuestros impuestos se compra.


----------



## Kbkubito (21 Feb 2022)

Noticias del 20mins,público y preescolar.... cualquiera diría que es una campaña orquestada, alejada de la verdad y dirigida a parar la sangría de votos de PP que ya lo tienen controlado.
Ya veremos,yo de los medios quede publican esto no me creo ni el nombre impreso en la portada.


----------



## nelsoncito (21 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pero mira que eres retrasado. No se puede ser tan gilipollas, hombre. A ver, os lo voy a explicar rapidito y con una explicación a prueba de tontos, a ver si así lo entendéis: Vox tiene 13 escaños y PP 31, osea PP tiene muchos más del doble de votos que Vox. Teniendo eso en cuenta, es de lógica que Vox no pretenda derribar de un plumazo uno de los valuartes políticos de PP-PSOE de los últimos años como es la violencia de género. Si la situación fuera la inversa, osea Vox 31 y PP 13, sí tendría sentido tu comentario, pero desgraciadamente, hoy por hoy la situación aún está muy lejos de ser esa. Paciencia, y sobretodo SENTIDO COMÚN



Gilipollas (1).


----------



## todoayen (21 Feb 2022)

Ni puto caso a los niños rata. Siempre malmetiendo...siempre royendo. Pero en cuanto se enciende la luz salen despavoridos.


----------



## nelsoncito (21 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Y te parece poco entrar por primera vez en un gobierno autonómico (si finalmente se llega a dar)? En la política, y en la vida en general, hay que ir por pasos, no se puede pretender tenerlo todo de golpe. USEN LA CABEZA. RAZONEN, que es gratis y a veces viene bien.




Gilipollas (2).


----------



## Impresionante (21 Feb 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> En NWOX ya se habla abiertamente de feminismo...
> 
> *Vox refuerza su mensaje a las mujeres para corregir su déficit de votante femenino*
> 
> ...



El peperro de mierda en la situación actual del Partido Podrido citándome a mi


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Feb 2022)

La única derecha con cojones es La Falange, el resto son unos afeminados


----------



## kabeljau (21 Feb 2022)

¿Ha dicho el marilascra si se sabe algo de esto?


----------



## Demi Grante (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



No molestes, progre.


----------



## jesus88 (21 Feb 2022)

pero si la mayoria les votamos solo por eso, retiro mi voto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Ya lo dicen: sólo queda vox.
> Y una vez los retrasados voten a vox y coman la misma mierda de siempre, no se preocupen, que desde la sexta ya sacaran otras siglas nuevas y entonces sólo queda las siglas nuevas.



Lo que algunos no pilláis es que Vox no tiene mayoría, y como dijo Abascal, solo pueden exigir aquello que el pueblo les ha dado. Se nota que jamás habéis tenido que negociar con nadie y os pensáis que el mundo funciona como a vosotros os gustaría, pero no, tu poder no es ilimitado. Sin mayoría Vox no va a conseguir nada de lo más polémico que tiene en el programa.


----------



## Agente Coulson (21 Feb 2022)

La regulación de la violencia de género se hace a nivel nacional, no autonómico.

En una Comunidad Autónoma lo único que cabe regular son las subvenciones autonómicas a las organizaciones ubicadas en esas comunidades.


----------



## petro6 (21 Feb 2022)

ZOLO KEDA BOSSSSSSSS¡¡¡

JAJAJAAJJAJAJA


----------



## petro6 (21 Feb 2022)

Que esas leyes vienen de Uropa y de los narices. ViogenVox hace lo que todos: Lo que sus amos le dicen. No votéis a nadie, por lo menos no seréis cómplices.


----------



## Marpozuelo (21 Feb 2022)

Hay que saber negociar. Si el PP no quiere desmontar los chiringuitos de género, pues VOX pide una consejería de familia y desarrolla servicios que protejan a hombres maltratados, incluidos lo que sufren denuncias falsas.


----------



## asakopako (21 Feb 2022)

sólo queda vox + sólo queda goatse

=

sólo queda voaxse







VOXTONTOOOOS


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Feb 2022)

Pero a ver, parguelillas. Si empezaron con que no a las autonomías, pero me presento en las autonomías. Que no a la pasta para los partidos, pero venga, que si no no tenemos pasta. Que hay que cambiar la ley electoral, pero ya no que nos vienen de miedo las listas para tener al organigrama atado. Etc. Y lo que te rondaré. ¿Qué os pensábais que era la partitocracia?


----------



## adal86 (21 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Gilipollas (1).



2
Sí, vale, soy gilipollas y todo lo que tú quieras, ¿pero dónde están tus argumentos? De momento, y a falta de ver "por dónde respiras", tú pareces mucho más gilipollas que yo.


----------



## Culozilla (21 Feb 2022)

Próximas rectificaciones de VOX:

- Los menas son nuestros niños.
- Las cuotas de Charos deben aumentar un 2.000%
- Las parejas interraciales entre moros y españolas, son el futuro.
- Los hombres deben deconstruirse.


----------



## Castellano (21 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Tiene 13 diputados,crees que puede pedir todo lo quiera?si tuviera mayoría absoluta sería otro cantar



Comienzan las excusas. Quién no se consuela es porque no quiere.
Además obviamente si VOX quiere sorpassar al PP, va a tener que hacerse como el PP.

Y Abascal sabe bien de eso, si no fuera por el PP su vida laboral previa a VOX habría sido de unos meses cotizados en un bar de copas


----------



## nelsoncito (21 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> 2
> Sí, vale, soy gilipollas y todo lo que tú quieras, ¿pero dónde están tus argumentos? De momento, y a falta de ver "por dónde respiras", tú pareces mucho más gilipollas que yo.



Muy sencillo, tontito, Vox está en una posición de fuerza. O el PP rechaza el marco ideológico progre que la PSOE le ha metido por el culete o nos vamos a nuevas elecciones. ¿Lo captas?

Lo más importante de todo es destruir la ley de género de CyL porque sería un golpe terrible al núcleo duro de la ideología progresista. Esas leyes se han estado expandiendo desde el lejano 2004. En ningún momento han retrocedido. Sería una maniobra con unas consecuencias psicológicas demoledoras para las ratas progres.

Pero bueno, vosotras seguid con vuestros mieditos... _ej que solo tenemos 13 procuradore y no podemo pedir ná má_.

Dais asco, joder.


----------



## Larata (21 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pero mira que eres retrasado. No se puede ser tan gilipollas, hombre. A ver, os lo voy a explicar rapidito y con una explicación a prueba de tontos, a ver si así lo entendéis: Vox tiene 13 escaños y PP 31, osea PP tiene muchos más del doble de votos que Vox. Teniendo eso en cuenta, es de lógica que Vox no pretenda derribar de un plumazo uno de los valuartes políticos de PP-PSOE de los últimos años como es la violencia de género. Si la situación fuera la inversa, osea Vox 31 y PP 13, sí tendría sentido tu comentario, pero desgraciadamente, hoy por hoy la situación aún está muy lejos de ser esa. Paciencia, y sobretodo SENTIDO COMÚN



¿Y entonces que faciliten un gobierno del Partido Progre?

Si no quitas la ley de memoria democrática ni la LIVG ¿Para qué cojones te han votado?


----------



## Larata (21 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Muy sencillo, tontito, Vox está en una posición de fuerza. O el PP rechaza el marco ideológico progre que la PSOE le ha metido por el culete o nos vamos a nuevas elecciones. ¿Lo captas?
> 
> Lo más importante de todo es destruir la ley de género de CyL porque sería un golpe terrible al núcleo duro de la ideología progresista. Esas leyes se han estado expandiendo desde el lejano 2004. En ningún momento han retrocedido. Sería una maniobra con unas consecuencias psicológicas demoledoras para las ratas progres.
> 
> ...



Toda la razón. Tendría que darse la gente de baja en masa.


----------



## rondo (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Comienzan las excusas. Quién no se consuela es porque no quiere.
> Además obviamente si VOX quiere sorpassar al PP, va a tener que hacerse como el PP.
> 
> Y Abascal sabe bien de eso, si no fuera por el PP su vida laboral previa a VOX habría sido de unos meses cotizados en un bar de copas



vamos a ver qué no estoy de acuerdo con que ceda,pero si negocias con 13 diputados tienes que ceder


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Muy sencillo, tontito, Vox está en una posición de fuerza. O el PP rechaza el marco ideológico progre que la PSOE le ha metido por el culete o nos vamos a nuevas elecciones. ¿Lo captas?
> 
> Lo más importante de todo es destruir la ley de género de CyL porque sería un golpe terrible al núcleo duro de la ideología progresista. Esas leyes se han estado expandiendo desde el lejano 2004. En ningún momento han retrocedido. Sería una maniobra con unas consecuencias psicológicas demoledoras para las ratas progres.
> 
> ...



Sí se repiten las elecciones por culpa de no haber alcanzado un pacto entre PP y Vox, acabará votando más gente a los partidos uniprovincionales que les darán automáticamente el gobierno al PSOE tras hacer posible la suma.


----------



## nelsoncito (21 Feb 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Sí se repiten las elecciones por culpa de no haber alcanzado un pacto entre PP y Vox, acabará votando más gente a los partidos uniprovincionales que les darán automáticamente el gobierno al PSOE tras hacer posible la suma.



¿Eso lo dices tú o te lo ha chivado tu novia?


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Eso lo dices tú o te lo ha chivado tu novia?



Porque es de pura lógica. Es lo que tiene pensar un poco.

Entre los que se han abstenido y los que al ver que votar a partidos nacionales no sirve para formar gobierno, terminarán votando a los partidos de su provincia creyendo que al menos sacarán algún beneficio de ello.


----------



## nelsoncito (21 Feb 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Porque es de pura lógica. Es lo que tiene pensar un poco.
> 
> Entre los que se han abstenido y los que al ver que votar a partidos nacionales no sirve para formar gobierno, terminarán votando a los partidos de su provincia creyendo que al menos sacarán algún beneficio de ello.



Al parecer está a punto de producirse una vacante en el puesto de Rasputín del PP ante el inminente descalabro de Teodorín. ¿Has echado ya el CV allí?


----------



## Vulcan86 (21 Feb 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Hay que ser gilipollas para creer que un partido de gobierno en minoría va a imponer su proyecto político.
> 
> Ahora se conformaran que en vez de ir 100 millones de euros a los chiringuitos de furcias, sólo vayan 30.
> Que en vez de que el catalán sea lengua cooficial en Castilla y León, sólo se use en la tapa de los waters.
> ...




Bueno ,no sería mal principio


----------



## intensito (21 Feb 2022)

Los ciber-exaltaditos en su línea habitual: Qué blanditos son los de VOX ñiñiñi, los de VOX son unos vendidos ñiñiñi, los de VOX son unos cobardes ñiñiñi, VOX es NWO ñiñiñi, hay que salir a la calle a actuar y derrocar al Régimen del 78 ñiñiñi, bla bla bla tal y cual

(Eso sí, yo mientras tanto me paso la vida en Burbuja abriendo hilos y soy el primero que no sale a la calle a predicar con el ejemplo)


----------



## butricio (21 Feb 2022)

Matare al mensajero

20 minutos....

¿Que dice nuestro santi?


----------



## fede35 (21 Feb 2022)

La ley de genero no es una linea roja.

Las mascarillas obligatorias no es una linea roja.

El pasaporte nazi no es una linea roja.

La vacunacion obligatoria no es una linea roja.

La inmigracion ilegal no es una linea roja.

Llamarse vox en vez de pp tampoco es una linea roja.

Oh Wait !


----------



## Tons of Fear (21 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cuantas líneas rojas puede poner con el 17% de los votos?



Bildu y el PNV han demostrado que todas.


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Al parecer está a punto de producirse una vacante en el puesto de Rasputín del PP ante el inminente descalabro de Teodorín. ¿Has echado ya el CV allí?



Si ya te estoy escribiendo desde aquí... 

Nah, está claro que vas falto de argumentos.


----------



## piru (21 Feb 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Bildu y el PNV han demostrado que todas.



Sí, pero la dierencia es que a los nazis España les importa una mierda.


----------



## Tons of Fear (21 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Sí, pero la dierencia es que a los nazis España les importa una mierda.



Al PP tambien , si aceptas las politicas del PSOE(el pp es lo mismo) para eso deja que gobierne el Psoe


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (21 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> bla bla bla
> 
> No han dicho eso. Unos tienen 31 escaños y otros 13, impondrán su programa de acuerdo a la fuerza parlamentaria de cada cual.
> Así que el consenso progre ya puede irse a la mierda



Ese argumento es válido para VOX pero no para Podemos ¿verdad?


----------



## Lammero (21 Feb 2022)

Sois disolventes, sois corrosivos.
Lo putrefacto es el enemigo del fermento.


----------



## Froco (21 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El PSOE no le va a dar ni las gracias a Moñeco.
> Pero Moñeco va a seguir insistiendo en la abstención de VOX a cambio de nada. Órdenes de Casado.
> 
> Y VOX que hará? Pues poner el culo todo lo que se pueda, porque están como locos por pillar un cargo, todo lo demás les da igual.
> A ver de dónde creéis que ha salido Abascal, si siguiera existiendo el chiringuito donde le colocó Esperanza Aguirre, allí seguiría



Una mentira 1000 veces repetida, no se convierte en verdad. Si no está en el chiringuito en el que lo colocó Esperanza Aguirre, es *PORQUE LO CERRÓ EL MISMO AL NO VERLE UTILIDAD PÚBLICA 

TROLL DE MIERDA, VETE A ENGAÑAR A TU SANTA MADRE.*


----------



## ashe (21 Feb 2022)

Y aún algunos se seguirán autoengañando... la gente no ha aprendido de los podemongers...

Tampoco hay que olvidar que Cuñascal es vasco, lares que destacan por vivir a costa de robar al resto que mucho criticar chiringuitos y ese fue el primero en tener uno...

El problema es el sistema y quienes lo sostienen, la solución es una buena purga en forma de guerra, y esta vez sin la compasión del caudllo


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Feb 2022)

fede35 dijo:


> La ley de genero no es una linea roja.
> 
> Las mascarillas obligatorias no es una linea roja.
> 
> ...




Uno tiene que ver a largo plazo. Vox se tiene que ir asentando y si se tiene que ceder para después ir con mas fuerza. Y para eso tiene que meterse en las instituciones.


Esta es una batalla a lo largo del tiempo, no como Podemos, asaltar los cielos o ir al infierno.


----------



## Pollepolle (21 Feb 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952452



Jojojojo esto es como las comisiones del hermano para los Ayusers, se la suda completamente. Mientras los nigas lleven pulseras de Hespein, vocs contentos.


----------



## adal86 (22 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Y entonces que faciliten un gobierno del Partido Progre?
> 
> Si no quitas la ley de memoria democrática ni la LIVG ¿Para qué cojones te han votado?



Ellos no están facilitando nada. Ellos ahora exigen entrar en el gobierno, y eso, de darse, sería ya un avance increíble.

Algunos quieren que por sacar 13 escaños en una comunidad de medio pelo quiten lgtbi, manden a los moros a su casa y disuelvan comunidades autónomas. ¿No ves que las cosas no funcionan así? Lo están haciendo bien. Están jugando bien su partida. Ahora toca sobretodo crecer y coger músculo, pero sobretodo vigilar no dar un mal paso que los lleve a ser un ciudadanos 2.0. ¿Qué prisa tienes? Las cosas en política van despacio. La lgtbi y los moros (sobretodo esto) es algo que va mucho más allá de lo que puede tocar la tercera fuerza de un país. Esas son las joyas de la corona del bipartidismo de los 15 últimos años. No se puede tirar abajo eso de un día para otro. Aparte de que técnicamente es imposible porque la lgtbi es una ley del gobierno central y no de las autonomías, hasta eso.

La gente es retrasada y lo quiere todo rápido y fácil.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



Sois una broma.
Lo digo en serio.


----------



## adal86 (22 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Muy sencillo, tontito, Vox está en una posición de fuerza. O el PP rechaza el marco ideológico progre que la PSOE le ha metido por el culete o nos vamos a nuevas elecciones. ¿Lo captas?
> 
> Lo más importante de todo es destruir la ley de género de CyL porque sería un golpe terrible al núcleo duro de la ideología progresista. Esas leyes se han estado expandiendo desde el lejano 2004. En ningún momento han retrocedido. Sería una maniobra con unas consecuencias psicológicas demoledoras para las ratas progres.
> 
> ...



Qué posición de fuerza hombre, si Vox hoy por hoy es un partido minúsculo (no en cuanto a votantes, pero sí en cuanto a infraestructura, penetración en las instituciones, cargos medios) y por tanto tiene que cuidar mucho cada paso que dé. Con más votantes ciudadanos y Podemos se fueron a la mierda. Lo ves todo fácil. Vox está haciéndolo bien, están cogiendo músculo para poder cambiar las cosas cuando de verdad tengan poder para ello. No tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Feb 2022)

Hay que votar masivamente al frente obrero


----------



## Pinchazo (22 Feb 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> El tercer partido no puede imponer su programa al primero, es obvio.



Pues estamos hartos de ver a nacionalistas lograr concesiones.
Exigir un par de temas NO es imponer todo el programa y es equivalente.
Y ahora estaban en posición de fuerza para exigirlo.


----------



## Pinchazo (22 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Qué posición de fuerza hombre, si Vox hoy por hoy es un partido minúsculo (no en cuanto a votantes, pero sí en cuanto a infraestructura, penetración en las instituciones, cargos medios) y por tanto tiene que cuidar mucho cada paso que dé. Con más votantes ciudadanos y Podemos se fueron a la mierda. Lo ves todo fácil. Vox está haciéndolo bien, están cogiendo músculo para poder cambiar las cosas cuando de verdad tengan poder para ello. No tienes ni puta idea.



Precísamente lo que hicieron esos partidos fue olvidarse de para que los habían votado y dedicarse a "hacer política" = forrarse.

Este movimiento en VOX es un patinazo equivalente.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (22 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Podemos y PSOE han definido rico como
> 
> "Aquel trabajador del sector privado"



Y PP también. Quien más subió los impuestos fue Rajoy. No se le olvide que el PP es un partido de falsa derecha, diseñado para frenar el voto de la derecha y así anular toda oposición al futuro régimen socialcomunista.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



*AVRE JRANDE*


----------



## nelsoncito (22 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Qué posición de fuerza hombre, si Vox hoy por hoy es un partido minúsculo (no en cuanto a votantes, pero sí en cuanto a infraestructura, penetración en las instituciones, cargos medios) y por tanto tiene que cuidar mucho cada paso que dé. Con más votantes ciudadanos y Podemos se fueron a la mierda. Lo ves todo fácil. Vox está haciéndolo bien, están cogiendo músculo para poder cambiar las cosas cuando de verdad tengan poder para ello. No tienes ni puta idea.



Cierra el pico, mangina, que quien no tiene NPI eres tú. Ya me conozco tu discurso, vamos a ir cogiendo músculo, pero sin molestar a la giliprogresía, al final cogemos tanto músculo que somos como la PP, es decir, unos imitadores de la PSOE.

Vox tiene una posición de fuerza en CyL, papanatas: si el PP no quita la ley autonómica de género, pues nos vamos a nuevas elecciones. Vox no tiene nada que perder y sí mucho que ganar. Y deja ya tus mieditos irracionales en casa.


----------



## t_chip (22 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



!Buenooooo....atad los perros!
?Que esperabais?...?que impusieran su programa con 13 diputados,?

Esto es ir un paso más allá que en Andalucia (12 diputados) entrando en el gobierno. Cuando tengan más diputados que el PP veremos.

!Fuerza VOX!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

algemeine dijo:


> Falsarios, la gente no os voto para que hicierais eso. La agenda España esa que vendeis es la puta agenda 2030 de los degenerados repulsivos cambiando el nombre y el color.
> 
> Sois la misma porqueria que los otros si eso que se dice es cierto.



¿y a quien voto?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Vox mama polla judía, que queréis.
> 
> Como no salga un partido nacionalsocialista en España con sentir nacional, cristiano y que luche contra el banco central y la usura judía, vamos a desaparecer como pueblo.
> 
> Es un hecho.



¿y a quien voto?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Si , claro. Esta justo ahora el PP como para decirle a Vox que no. Tragaron con el pin parental en Murcia y aqui van a tragar carros y carretones. Y si no repeticion de elecciones.
> 
> *Seguid canduelos.*



Los canduelos tienen menos cerebro que el habichuela.     

"me llamo Manolo Canduela y tengo el cerebro de una habichuela" ....... lastima que este temazo ya no este en youtube


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

hay algo que te impida hacerlo a ti??....... ah claro, que solo eres un arian guarrior del teclado


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (22 Feb 2022)

cuando se haga el pacto, si se hace, hablamos

mientras tanto lo que diga el 20peperos es como lo que dice Lo Pais, donde 3 de cada 100 votantes del PP y 7 de cada 100 de Mas Pais sugieren que a VOX hay que ilegalizarlo y sin embargo 9 de cada 100 de VOX opinan igual


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> La única derecha con cojones es La Falange, el resto son unos afeminados



Lo primero, ignorante niño rata, la falange no es derecha.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Que esas leyes vienen de Uropa y de los narices. ViogenVox hace lo que todos: Lo que sus amos le dicen. No votéis a nadie, por lo menos no seréis cómplices.



Claro.... es mucho mejor ser una maricona muerdealmohadas como tu..... hay que ser pasivo....sin rechistar. HIJO PUTA.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Comienzan las excusas. Quién no se consuela es porque no quiere.
> Además obviamente si VOX quiere sorpassar al PP, va a tener que hacerse como el PP.
> 
> Y Abascal sabe bien de eso, si no fuera por el PP su vida laboral previa a VOX habría sido de unos meses cotizados en un bar de copas



¿Y A QUIEN VOTO?


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Feb 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> El tercer partido no puede imponer su programa al primero, es obvio. Veamos cuanto puede rascar VOX y juzquemos después.
> Pero cuidadín. VOX debe de tener muy claro quienes le votamos y porqué. Lo que tarda años en levantarse puede caer en un instante si mueves sus cimientos.



Entonces votáis a NWOX para que apoyen todo lo que haga el PP mientras no consigan la mayoría. Pues los de Pudemos no han esperado a ser mayoría para imponer líneas rojas, se ve que hay más cojones entre los progres castrados que en NWOX.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Bildu y el PNV han demostrado que todas.



Ahora me entero de que vascolandia se ha independizado


----------



## laresial (22 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Todo sea por pillar carguito y paguitas.
> 
> Como diría @El Promotor , impresionante
> 
> ...



Yo no voto a Vox hasta que mantenga su puto programa.
Para tener mierdas de viogen, pagar a más menas, aborto y eutanasia ya tenemos a los mierdas genocidas del PPSOE.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (22 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿y a quien voto?



Pues a alguno que cumpla con lo que he dicho, no sé si hay alguno. O sea, cristiano ante todo, de sentir nacional y opuesto a bancos centrales y el sistema de usura judía.

Ni idea de si hay.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Pues a alguno que cumpla con lo que he dicho, no sé si hay alguno. O sea, cristiano ante todo, de sentir nacional y opuesto a bancos centrales y el sistema de usura judía.
> 
> Ni idea de si hay.



en que mundo de fantasia del metaverso esta ese partido?


----------



## nelsoncito (22 Feb 2022)

Tranquilidad. Todavía no ha pasado nada. Si Vox consigue gobernar en CyL, ya veremos qué hará con el género. Y no digo que la derogación sea fácil, al contrario, pero el golpe psicológico contra la izquierda pederasta sería demoledor.

No podemos hacernos caso de los rebuznos de juntaletras progres cuya herramienta de trabajo no es la palabra, sino directamente la mentira.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

La pepada tiene que tener claro que Vox no va ceder. Si hay que repetir elecciones se repiten y a ver que pasa. A la pepada no le va a ir mejor. A vox no sabemos como le ira la repeticion, pero no va a sacar menos votos de los que tiene. 

Al permanecer firme, vox mandaria un mensaje brutal a la pepada: _"o me haceis caso, o la puta al rio". _Para la proxima negociacion ya estarian advertidos.


----------



## t_chip (22 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Yo no voto a Vox hasta que mantenga su puto programa.
> Para tener mierdas de viogen, pagar a más menas, aborto y eutanasia ya tenemos a los mierdas genocidas del PPSOE.



Ya les voto yo por ti.

!Que cansancio de CM's vendiendo la burra contra vox e intoxicando a la menos ocasión!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josemiguel3 (22 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> en que mundo de fantasia del metaverso esta ese partido?



Desgraciadamente en ninguno, por eso estamos como estamos.

Lo que se lleva es mamar polla judía, amar al comunismo, tener niños transexuales, matar a bebés no nacidos, odiar al hombre blanco heterosexual, putificar a la mujer y drogar a toda una generación.

Por eso tener una familia numerosa, una mujer 
fue cristiana fiel a ti y educar a tus hijos en valores y tradiciones europeas es tan alienígena.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (22 Feb 2022)

Bueno, esto si es definitivo. Si tragan que les voten sus afiliados.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (22 Feb 2022)

Algún otro partido que vaya en contra de la venganza de Genaro y siga manteniéndose firme en sus convicciones?


----------



## fede35 (22 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Uno tiene que ver a largo plazo. Vox se tiene que ir asentando y si se tiene que ceder para después ir con mas fuerza. Y para eso tiene que meterse en las instituciones.
> 
> 
> Esta es una batalla a lo largo del tiempo, no como Podemos, asaltar los cielos o ir al infierno.



Ese cuento ya no los conocemos.


----------



## algemeine (22 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿y a quien voto?



Al predro pablo, pero da igual a quien votes, aun crees en la legitimidad de quienes roban los derechos fundamentales y no pasa nada? Yo no me fio de nada que huela a este regimen liberticida.


----------



## CaCO3 (22 Feb 2022)

A mí como estrategia para pillar consejerías y poder proponer leyes desde el propio Gobierno, no me parece mal. La estrategia de firmar pactos de investidura para que luego se pase por el forro de los cojones el investido los acuerdos ya se ha demostrado fallida. Pero, claro, la estrategia tiene que ir acompañada de intentar colar el programa desde dentro. Sobret

Veremos en qué resulta. De todos modos, la Popó parte de una situación de debilidad (no se puede permitir repetir elecciones porque muy probablemente perdería bastantes escaños), así que VOX debería aprovecharlo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Algún otro partido que vaya en contra de la venganza de Genaro y siga manteniéndose firme en sus convicciones?



Ninguno, ni siquiera los caspo-fachas de toda la vida.


----------



## jabali (22 Feb 2022)

En el Occidente actual no existe ningún partido de derechas que ablandando sus posturas sobre ciertos temas, luego vuelva a retomarlas con fuerza. Ninguno repito y que me citen un solo ejemplo si estoy equivocado. Solo hay que ver lo que ha sucedido en Francia, que al Frente Nacional de tanto cuckear con Marine Le Pen le ha adelantado por la derecha Zemmour.

Lo que sucede en este foro es que esta lleno de Nacional Pagafantas a los que se les cae la baba con Charuso la culona y asi le luce el pelo a la derecha voxera, se ha convertido en un meme vacio de contenido. No es solo lo de las lineas rojas con la viogen o la memoria historica, es que incluso se estan distanciando de Hazte Oir, su principal think tank de ideas conservadoras hasta hace dos dias.


----------



## nelsoncito (22 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> La pepada tiene que tener claro que Vox no va ceder. Si hay que repetir elecciones se repiten y a ver que pasa. A la pepada no le va a ir mejor. A vox no sabemos como le ira la repeticion, pero no va a sacar menos votos de los que tiene.
> 
> Al permanecer firme, vox mandaria un mensaje brutal a la pepada: _"o me haceis caso, o la puta al rio". _Para la proxima negociacion ya estarian advertidos.



Efectivamente. El electorado de Vox es el más fiel de todos. Ahí están las estadísticas. Eso le tiene que dar una gran seguridad y aplomo a Vox. Si el PP no renuncia al marco ideológico progre, pues nos vamos a nuevas elecciones. Vox no tiene nada que temer. Su electorado responderá y, muy probablemente, crecerá. Vox no tiene cargos, así que no perderá ninguna poltrona. No puede decirse lo mismo de la PoPó.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (22 Feb 2022)

Coño un partido político traicionando a sus votantes?? No me lo esperaba...


----------



## laresial (22 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ninguno, ni siquiera los caspo-fachas de toda la vida.



Democracia Nacional, y muchos otros, nunca apoyarán a un partido que siga manteniendo las políticas genocidas de inmigración masiva, aborto, eutanasia y leyes viogen.
Solo hay que buscarlos.

Ahora si lo que queremos es votar a quienes nos traicionan. Pues adelante.
Si Vox sigue manteniendo un partido criminal como el PP, allá ellos. Conmigo que no cuenten ni para ir a la esquina.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> *Democracia Nacional*, y muchos otros, .



       la inocencia que destilas me hace esbozar una timida sonrisa.


----------



## laresial (22 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> la inocencia que destilas me hace esbozar una timida sonrisa.



Traicionar tu programa y engañar a tus votantes, si expresa una gran inocencia...
Pactar con el PPSOE es un acto de alta traición.

El PPSOE es el cancer.


----------



## CaCO3 (22 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Efectivamente. El electorado de Vox es el más fiel de todos.



Tener electorado fiel al partido es un cáncer: lo que hay que tener es electorado fiel a unas ideas.


----------



## nelsoncito (22 Feb 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Tener electorado fiel al partido es un cáncer: lo que hay que tener es electorado fiel a unas ideas.



Los electores son fieles a un partido que, por ahora, es coherente con unas ideas.


----------



## Jasa (22 Feb 2022)

Pues como Ciudadanos en su día, el liberalismo (que de VOX ya queda menos) tiene su nicho y no da para ganar elecciones o suficientes apoyos, asi que toca recular e ir a por otra cosa cuando ya estás en el candelero


----------



## t_chip (22 Feb 2022)

fede35 dijo:


> Ese cuento ya no los conocemos.



El cuento que nos conocemos es el vuestro, el de los CM peperos intentando quitar a VOX votos indecisos.

Cuando lleven gobernando España entera desde los 90 (26 años hace) como el PP, les críticas por algo.

!Mientras tanto, chiton, pepero pedorro!

"Yo no soy pepero, voté a VOX en 5....4....3...2...."

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (22 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Democracia Nacional, y muchos otros, nunca apoyarán a un partido que siga manteniendo las políticas genocidas de inmigración masiva, aborto, eutanasia y leyes viogen.
> Solo hay que buscarlos.
> 
> Ahora si lo que queremos es votar a quienes nos traicionan. Pues adelante.
> Si Vox sigue manteniendo un partido criminal como el PP, allá ellos. Conmigo que no cuenten ni para ir a la esquina.



Con trece escaños VOX se va a comer una mierda si no transige.

Cuando tenga mayoría absoluta, pedidle resultados absolutos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Traicionar tu programa y engañar a tus votantes, si expresa una gran inocencia...
> Pactar con el PPSOE es un acto de alta traición.
> 
> El PPSOE es el cancer.



Canduela era consciente de su mediocridad. Por eso, hace unos 20 años expulsó de DN a toda la gente capaz que tenía por miedo a que le hicieran sombra. Ahí se acabó Dn y se convirtió en el chiringuito y medio de vida de Canduela. De Chaparro no puedo hablar y del chaval nuevo, Luchini creo que se llama tampoco.


----------



## escalador (22 Feb 2022)

Ostiazo a los Testigos de VOX antes de tiempo. Y aún así, aún habrá quien siga creyendo en ellos. Tal es el nivel.


----------



## Alex Cosma (22 Feb 2022)

No sé qué pensáis qué es la política parlamentarista; no sé qué creéis que es un político parlamentarista.

Lectura recomendada:
*EL PARLAMENTARISMO COMO SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN*

El mero hecho de que alguien quiera ser político ya indica que en su carácter, en sus genes, está el de querer mandar sobre los demás, el de mentir por sistema, el de la hipocresía, la desvergüenza, la falta de honradez, la falta de honor, etc.

Y si por un casual alguien que quiere ser político no es nada de eso, da igual, porque en cuanto entra en ese mundo, o se convierte y adapta a él, o no tiene nada que hacer.

Es absurdo pensar en políticos buenos, porque el problema, no son las personas, que también, sino sobre todo las ESTRUCTURAS y las INSTITUCIONES (el ESTADO) las cuales fueron creadas por minorías poderhabientes mirando por su interés, no por el interés del PUEBLO.

Y dentro de esas minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO, los políticos sólo son unos más, y no los más importantes.

Todo dentro del ESTADO funciona a modo corporativo; funciona así y no puede funcionar de otra manera dada su naturaleza, origen y objetivos. El ESTADO en sí mismo es una propiedad privada con ánimo de lucro.

El ESTADO lo conforman (lo crearon) unas minorías poderhabientes mirando por sus intereses. Toda aquella persona del pueblo llano que crea que el ESTADO es necesario y no sólo eso, sino que además es algo de lo que el PUEBLO se ha dotado de forma voluntaria, está profundamente equivocado.

El periodismo sirve a los intereses del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, ahora y siempre. Simplemente sucede que cuanto más tiempo pasa, más poder adquiere dicho dúo, y por tanto, más poder adquieren sus lacayos, en este caso el periodismo. Y más se ENVILECE y CORROMPE todo, mandantes y mandados (sí, el PUEBLO está tanto o más corrompido que el PODER).


El ESTADO lo conforman:

1- El *ESTADO MAYOR* DE LA DEFENSA (EMAD), antes JUJEM (Junta de Jefes del* Estado Mayor*) y antes AEM (Alto *Estado Mayor*). Fijaos que en las tres denominaciones existe la expresión* "ESTADO MAYOR"* (porque el *ESTADO *es ante todo, y por encima de todo, el *EJÉRCITO*).
2- El Alto Funcionariado
3- El Gran Capital (público y privado).
4- El Clero
5- La casta política (papel secundario, meros ejecutores)
6- La casta intelectual y estetocrática (siempre al servicio del PODER, incluso, y sobre todo, los "alternativos")

Y todo ello con los medios de comunicación haciendo DIGERIBLE por el pueblo todo lo que generan las facciones del poder antecitadas.

Todos los asuntos CALIENTES (feminismo, inmigracionismo, islamofilia, LGTB, pandemismo, cambioclimatismo, etc.) y los que no lo son (o no parecen serlo)... TODOS ELLOS son ASUNTOS DE ESTADO, y tienen la ruta perfectamente marcada... y ésta sólo se modifica cuando cambia la relación de fuerzas entre dichos grupos de poder, o bien por injerencias de potencias externas... y cuando se modifica, no es a favor de los intereses del pueblo, sino de nuevo en contra... Los sistemas de dominación se adaptan a las condiciones objetivas que se van dando, mientras que el pueblo está a por uvas...

*La única solución es que el ahora "pueblo" (con minúsculas, de facto, populacho) vuelva a ser lo que fue, es decir, vuelva a ser PUEBLO, y vuelva a enfrentarse al PODER, y tome las riendas de su destino, poniendo fin al ESTADO y al GRAN CAPITAL.

Lectura recomendada:
REPICO CAMPANAS, LLAMANDO AL COMBATE

¿Hará eso el pueblo o preferirá seguir dividido y enfrentado, al mismo tiempo que es exterminado y sustituido por inmigración?*

Mientras discuten y se ODIAN los españoles, todos ellos, TODOS, son sustituidos por inmigración, también los de izquierdas, claro (y las feministas, y los homosexuales, todos, TODOS, TODAS y TODES).

Europa en 30 años ya no será europea, y seguirá siendo imperialista gracias a los inmigrantes, porque sin inmigración Europa ya habría caído... que es lo que yo deseo, que caiga, porque así ya no vendrán los inmigrantes y ya no seremos tildados de racistas y xenófobos.

Todo aquel que quiera seguir con el BIENESTARISMO no tiene más remedio que aceptar la inmigración masiva... porque con ella el bienestarismo aguantará (o lo harán aguantar, para fidelizar a los inmigrantes) unos años más... Sin inmigración, dada la natalidad Europea, repito, Europa ya habría colapsado... Por supuesto la baja natalidad está planeada también...

VOX, ciertamente no reduciría la inmigración, sino que incentivaría toda menos la musulmana (o eso es lo que dicen, que estaría por ver).
VOX no derogaría la LIVG... Ningún gobierno deroga nada de lo aprobado por el anterior.

El plan no es de tal o cual partido, ni de tal o cual ideología, es del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman) y éste no sabe de ideologías ni de partidos, sabe y se mueve por PODER.

PODEMOS fue una ceación del CNI para *canalizar *la indignación por la corrupción.
VOX es una creación del CNI para *canalizar *la indignación por las políticas de ESTADO de género, inmigracionistas y procés.

*Recordad que PODEMOS (y Ciudadanos y Vox) fue puesto en escena para "regenerar la política", eliminar el bipartidismo y ofrecer una alternativa al régimen del 78. Pues bien, unos años después, tenemos al PP sostenido por Ciudadanos y Vox, y al PSOE (el partido más determinante del sistema de dominación desde 1978) ganando de calle y en algunos casos con mayoría ABSOLUTA (Castilla la Mancha y Extremadura). Es decir, el régimen del 78 sostenido y reforzado por los que venían a eliminarlo. Y ahora parece que comienza un nuevo ciclo alcista del PP (junto a VOX).*

Pero claro, como reconocer esto implica mirar para adentro y reconocer la responsabilidad (e ingenuidad e ignorancia e incapacidad) propia, pues la gente sigue esperando que llegue el mesías salvador en forma de partido... Se irán a la tumba metiendo una papeleta en una urna cada 4 años... Sí, porque, además, en 20-40 años, todos ellos, los de izquierdas y los de derechas... sustituidos por inmigración...

Está bastante claro que VOX no representa el BIEN, de la misma manera que tampoco lo representó PODEMOS en su momento... Ambos partidos, junto con los demás, hacen la política (y el circo) que interesa al ESTADO.

Repitamos: el ESTADO lo conforman:

1- El *ESTADO MAYOR* DE LA DEFENSA (EMAD), antes JUJEM (Junta de Jefes del* Estado Mayor*) y antes AEM (Alto *Estado Mayor*). Fijaos que en las tres denominaciones existe la expresión* "ESTADO MAYOR"* (porque el *ESTADO *es ante todo, y por encima de todo, el *EJÉRCITO*).
2- El Alto Funcionariado
3- El Gran Capital (público y privado).
4- El Clero
5- La casta política (papel secundario, meros ejecutores)
6- La casta intelectual y estetocrática (siempre al servicio del PODER, incluso, y sobre todo, los "alternativos")

Y todo ello con los medios de comunicación haciendo DIGERIBLE por el pueblo todo lo que generan las facciones del poder antecitadas.

Mientras el PUEBLO se lo piensa (o se dedica a seguir VEGETANDO EN VIDA... eso es el BIENESTARISMO y no otra cosa; o se dedica a odiarse entre sí mediante las religiones políticas creadas a tal efecto (feminismo, inmigracinismo, homosxualismo, pandemismo, etc., así como sus antis), la rueda sigue girando, y la AGENDA cumpliéndose.

Por lo demás, y si hablamos de la corrupción del R78, hay que decir que ésta es INHERENTE al sistema de dominación en el que vivimos; y dentro de él, los que más opciones de corromperse tienen en materia de dinero son los que están en el poder, en un momento dado. Pero no sólo se corrompen los de arriba, y no sólo en materia dineraria... NO. La peor corrupción es la MORAL, y de ella no se salva nadie, y menos que nadie el PUEBLO; sí, nosotros estamos tanto o más corrompidos moralmente que las élites de poder. El pueblo ha sido degradado por las minorías poderhabientes (construido a su imagen y semejanza), de tal forma que la gente sea incapaz de tomar las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, y se limite a pretender llevar una vida de goces y placeres materiales, a imitación de los de arriba, con la esperanza de llegar a ese "arriba".

Ya lo decía Salviano de Marsella allá por el siglo V, en el fin del imperio romano: que el pueblo estaba tanto o más degradado y envilecido que las élites de poder romanas. Eso, y no otra cosa es lo que hay ahora. Y sólo tomando conciencia de ello, es decir, tomando conciencia de en qué nos hemos convertido, tendremos alguna opción de revertir la situación, de alejarnos del despeñadero de la INFRAHUMANIDAD en el que estamos instalados.

Los medios de comunicación son los que hacen DIGERIBLES por el pueblo todas las construcciones ideológicas abominables que surgen desde arriba. Las decoran de tal forma que no sólo son digeribles, sino que incluso el pueblo las toma como suyas. En el caso de la corrupción, criticando y persiguiendo lo SECUNDARIO (personas que se corrompen) legitiman, de facto, al SISTEMA y a los que crearon el sistema, que son los CORRUPTORES por excelencia. Así se consigue que el pueblo, corrompido moralmente hasta las trancas (y monetariamente no... no porque no quieran, sino porque no pueden) se crea mejor que las élites de poder. Es decir, el pueblo toma el papel de víctima que es precisamente lo que interesa al PODER...

Los habitantes de una sociedad no son sólo víctimas, sino CORRESPONSABLES de todo lo que en ella sucede. El victimismo del pueblo es precisamente lo que la clase dominante quiere. Una víctima no es responsable, igual que un niño no lo es; y al igual que un niño, el no-responsable, el irresponsable adulto, necesita TUTELA desde arriba y es obediente, es dócil. Por contra, una persona que asume su RESPONSABILIDAD y las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, en tanto que humanos adultos, es un rival peligroso para las clases dominantes. Por tanto, los habitantes de las sociedades modernas son (somos) responsables de lo que está sucediendo en nuestra sociedades (degradación y degeneración a velocidades jamás conocidas). Es así, no hay más; y mientras nadie asuma SU RESPONSABILIDAD, todo seguirá el curso actual, y a velocidades aún mayores.

Casi siempre llevan todos los debates al tema del DINERO y los bienes materiales (ese es otro triunfo de los poderes fácticos), cuando lo principal nunca es el dinero, sino los HUMANOS... y en el caso del ESTADO DE BIENESTAR lo peor es que DESHUMANIZA, que es LIBERTICIDA, que crea sujetos dóciles aptos para su mejor pastoreo, volcados en producir y consumir, además de enfrentados entre sí... porque antes las personas vivían en comunidades en las que todos se necesitaban mutuamente, eran sociedades con relaciones HORIZONTALES, entre iguales, mientras que con el estado de bienestar (con el ESTADO, en definitiva) a medida que éste ha ido creciendo ha ido eliminando todo ese tejido horizontal de relaciones interdependientes para ser sustituido por un sistema VERTICAL de relaciones en las que los sujetos ATOMIZADOS tienen dependencia absoluta y exclusiva del sistema, pudiendo permitirse el lujo de ODIAR a todos sus iguales...

Eso es el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, y no el dinero que éste da a uno o a otros. El ESTADO DE BIENESTAR es la mejor herramienta del sistema de dominación porque DESTRUYE la CONVIVENCIA, destruye a los humanos. Por eso, lejos de estar tristes porque veamos cerca la desaparición del estado de bienestar, debemos verlo como una oportunidad para, de una vez y por todas, tomar las riendas de nuestro futuro, junto a nuestros iguales, sin castas de expertos que dirijan nuestras vidas, para crear una sociedad en la que la convivencia, el amor y la VERDAD vuelvan a ser las bases sobre la que se sustente.

Pero entrando en el terreno de lo material y del dinero (que es de lo único que sabemos hablar y lo único a lo que damos importancia, a la vista está) hay que decir que *el liberalismo o neoliberalismo contrario al ESTADO no existe más que en la imaginación de los estatófilos*, porque lo único que predica es reducir el intervencionismo del Estado en materia económica, pero *deja sin tocar lo esencial del Estado, que es el ejército, la policía y la judicatura, es decir, los poderes coercitivos y represivos... porque son estos poderes los que, precisamente, protegen la propiedad privada de los neoliberales...*

Y en lo esencial, tampoco discuten el modelo de sanidad; salvo el falso debate del sempiterno DINERO, no hay diferencia entre sanidad privada y pública, ambas son DESHUMANIZADAS, INFRAHUMANIZANTES y al servicio del poder y del dinero... *Sí, la sanidad pública también está al servicio del CAPITAL*, y para ocultar eso se lleva el debate al terreno del amiguismo y la corrupción, cuando el montante total del dinero que se llevan los corruptos y los amigos no es ni el 1% de lo que gasta el sistema de sanidad público, *siendo destinada la mayor partida de dicho gasto a pagar a las MULTINACIONALES megacapitalistas-ultraliberales del sector farmacéutico e industrias auxiliares de equipamiento.

Y en educación lo mismo: FALSO DEBATE, porque los programas educativos de la enseñanza pública y la privada son, en esencia, idénticos, es decir, adoctrinan exactamente igual, sin ir más lejos en políticas de género, de inmigración, etc. tan comentadas en este foro.*

Y el debate sobre el individualismo-colectivismo también es equivocado, o directamente FALSO, como todos los demás. *Hoy en día estamos atomizados porque las en las tareas básicas de la vida no necesitamos a nuestros iguales (amigos, vecinos, familiares, compañeros) mediante relaciones horizontales de interdependencia, basadas en el AMOR, sino que dependemos del ESTADO y nos relacionamos con él de forma VERTICAL, jerárquica y a través del DINERO (los impuestos), mercantilizando así toda nuestra existencia; sí, todas las actividades que antes se hacían entre todos y por AMOR (el cuidado de niños y mayores sin ir más lejos), y a todo ello lo llaman (en perfecta comunión y acuerdo, estatófilos y neoliberales; izquierdas y derechas, nazis y antinazis) PROGRESO.*

En resumen:* estamos SEPARADOS en todas aquellas tareas y actividades que dignifican y ELEVAN la condición humana; y al mismo tiempo estamos perfectamente UNIDOS en todo aquello que REBAJA la condición humana*, por ejemplo: monetización-mercantilización de la existencia; incapacidad para la reflexión y el discernimiento; y algo en lo que, más que unidos, estamos FUSIONADOS: en el ocio degradante y embrutecedor.


----------



## Alex Cosma (22 Feb 2022)

Y que no se vengan arriba los fascistas y similares....

El ESTADO son las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman, y si éstas quieren inmigración a saco y feminismo a saco, y los están consiguiendo... pues es un ESTADO TRIUNFANTE.

El problema es que la mayoría creéis que el ESTADO es el PUEBLO... os mimetizáis con el ESTADO (y eso es precisamente fascismo).

No lo digo yo, lo dijo Mussolini:

*"El pueblo es el cuerpo del Estado, y el Estado es el espíritu del pueblo. En la doctrina fascista, el pueblo es el Estado y el Estado es el pueblo"

"Todo en el Estado, nada contra el Estado, nada fuera del Estado"*

_*“Siendo antiindividualista, el sistema de vida fascista pone de relieve la importancia del Estado y reconoce al individuo sólo en la medida en que sus intereses coinciden con los del Estado. Se opone al liberalismo clásico que surgió como reacción al absolutismo y agotó su función histórica cuando el Estado se convirtió en la expresión de la conciencia y la voluntad del pueblo. El liberalismo negó al Estado en nombre del individuo; el fascismo reafirma los derechos del Estado como la expresión de la verdadera esencia de lo individual. La concepción fascista del Estado lo abarca todo; fuera de él no pueden existir, y menos aún valer, valores humanos y espirituales. Entendido de esta manera, el fascismo es totalitarismo, y el Estado fascista, como síntesis y unidad que incluye todos los valores, interpreta, desarrolla y otorga poder adicional a la vida entera de un pueblo (...).
El fascismo, en suma, no es sólo un legislador y fundador de instituciones, sino un educador y un promotor de la vida espiritual. No intenta meramente remodelar las formas de vida, sino también su contenido, su carácter y su fe. Para lograr ese propósito impone la disciplina y hace uso de su autoridad, impregnando la mente y rigiendo con imperio indiscutible (...).”*_

Benito Mussolini

Aventajados alumnos del facismo-nazismo como Ortega y Gasset (también nietzscheano) lo tenían muy claro:

_*“La masa-pueblo vegeta de una manera infrahumana, necesita de los pocos, de los elegidos, de las aristocracias morales para que concreten y orienten su volición hacia un ideal social determinado*_”. “_*El Estado y no el pueblo es el único ente con legitimidad para ejercer la educación de sus miembros… El Estado ha de ser el centro de la energía ciudadana y sólo a través de él se debe dar la actividad social de moralización de la comunidad*_”.

Para Ortega el ejército estatal era, textualmente, _*“una de las creaciones más maravillosas de la espiritualidad humana*_”. En el ejército del Estado veía “_*la acumulación de altísimas virtudes y de genialidad*_”. Consideraba a “_*la guerra un motor biológico y un impulso espiritual que son altos valores de la humanidad*_” y a la imposición por la fuerza de las armas “_*no una fuerza bruta, sino fuerza espiritual*_”.

Sobre el pueblo y las gentes populares decía: “_*el Estado debe ser el Todo, el pueblo no debe actuar por sí mismo. La misión del pueblo es comprender que ha venido al mundo para ser dirigido, influido, representado, organizado. Pero, se ha de insistir, que no ha venido al mundo para hacer todo esto por sí. Se ha de referir la vida de la masa a la instancia superior, constituida por las minorías excelentes*_”.

Todos ellos bebían de Hegel:

“_*Todo lo que el hombre es, se lo debe al Estado; sólo dentro de él tiene su ser. Todo el valor que el hombre posee, toda su realidad espiritual la tiene a través del Estado*_”, “*toda actividad tiene su principio y su ejecución en la unidad decisiva de un Jefe*”, “_*en el Estado es donde se realiza concreta y positivamente la libertad*_”
Hegel


Queda claro, por tanto, que el fascismo actual es el totalitarismo progresista estatalista.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Feb 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Y PP también. Quien más subió los impuestos fue Rajoy. No se le olvide que el PP es un partido de falsa derecha, diseñado para frenar el voto de la derecha y así anular toda oposición al futuro régimen socialcomunista.



El Partido Progresista


----------



## t_chip (22 Feb 2022)

Están negociando.
Cuando acaben veremos que han obtenido. Lo que escriba un periodista en un panfleto es irrelevante por falso o tergiversado.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Ostiazo a los Testigos de VOX antes de tiempo. Y aún así, aún habrá quien siga creyendo en ellos. Tal es el nivel.



Espero con ansia tus criticas al resto de partidos.....


----------



## ikifenix (22 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> !Buenooooo....atad los perros!
> ?Que esperabais?...?que impusieran su programa con 13 diputados,?
> 
> Esto es ir un paso más allá que en Andalucia (12 diputados) entrando en el gobierno. Cuando tengan más diputados que el PP veremos.
> ...



Pues sí, imponer su programa es primordial, el PP de ahora no es el PP de las elecciones. Después de todo lo que se ha montado con Ayuso y Casado, al PP no le interesa lo más mínimo repetir elecciones en estos momentos y el único que puede impedirlo es VOX, porque el PSOE está deseando que se repitan en estos momentos. Así que es hora de hacerle pagar al PP de Castilla todos los insultos que han lanzado contra VOX durante las elecciones o dejar que se hundan en fango repitiendo elecciones.


----------



## nelsoncito (22 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Ostiazo a los Testigos de VOX antes de tiempo. Y aún así, aún habrá quien siga creyendo en ellos. Tal es el nivel.



Maricona progre calladita. Gracias.


----------



## GatoAzul (22 Feb 2022)

Se posicionan según sople el viento en "freedonia".

Politicos..."groucho" wmv - YouTube


----------



## ppd (22 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Además de que són leyes orgánicas nacionales, no autonómicas...



Noles.

Cada autonomía aprueba su propia mierda normativa: Memoria histórica y democrática | Administración Pública

Con sus propios chiringuitos y paniaguados...


----------



## TomásPlatz (22 Feb 2022)

si se echan para atras pierden mi voto


----------



## zirick (22 Feb 2022)

Intentan detener la hemorragia hacia VOX con éstas mierdas?
Joder que nutrición.

Viva VOX


----------



## Chiruja (22 Feb 2022)

Todavía no ha llegado VOX a formar parte de ningún gobierno y ya le están haciendo la cama.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (22 Feb 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> En NWOX ya se habla abiertamente de feminismo...
> 
> *Vox refuerza su mensaje a las mujeres para corregir su déficit de votante femenino*
> 
> ...



No se podía saber

Sólo queda VOX y tal...

Pero es que la lógica de la memocracia

La inercia del *voto cautivo*

Para conseguir *mayorías* hace falta *renunciar* a tus principios

La musa del foro aquí nos lo reconoce sin tapujos:



Opinión: Es TERRIBLE la completa DECADENCIA en la que estamos. Leo el foro y veo que ahora el criterio para elegir políticos es el cuánto se endurece el miembr

Pero ejjjque ehtáa buenaahh y menudo pajote mah tontoh

Lo mismo que dicen de la Olona, para olvidarse de que es una señora que ha engendrado un crio probeta sin padre, lo cual oculta convenientemente para no perder votos, como hace Abascal con su pinchazo.

Una señora que está tan endiosada que se cree que incluso puede sermonear a un sacerdote y cambiar la teología al gusto del lobby gay, pero luego es VOX el partido de los católicos bla bla bla


La democracia es la herramienta para pastorear a las masas de esclavos. La anestesia que impide la acción e impone los designios de los poderosos.

Si tu opinión es minoritaria, lo que tienes que hacer no es votar, sino JUNTARTE con tus iguales y CONSTRUIR una nueva COMUNIDAD.


----------



## Tails (22 Feb 2022)

@eL PERRO


----------



## petro6 (22 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Claro.... es mucho mejor ser una maricona muerdealmohadas como tu..... hay que ser pasivo....sin rechistar. HIJO PUTA.



jajajajajajaja, os parecéis a los seguidores de Unidas Pokemon defendiendo cual secta al amado lider, de los ataques.

JAJAJAAJJA


----------



## todoayen (22 Feb 2022)

Joer este jilo parece un cuarto oscuro de esos donde se va a mamar pollas, todos los Trolls progres andan por aquí poniéndolo todo perdido.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (22 Feb 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Joer este jilo parece un cuarto oscuro de esos donde se va a mamar pollas, todos los Trolls progres andan por aquí poniéndolo todo perdido.



Tambien hay mucho canduelo. Puse una noticia en la que Mañueco dice que no tendra lineas rojas, y siguen erre que erre


----------



## todoayen (22 Feb 2022)

Lo único importante es si votas a un partido al que puedes echar con las urnas o tienes que echar con las armas.


----------



## adal86 (22 Feb 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Precísamente lo que hicieron esos partidos fue olvidarse de para que los habían votado y dedicarse a "hacer política" = forrarse.
> 
> Este movimiento en VOX es un patinazo equivalente.



Discrepo. No tiene ni punto de comparación la situación de un partido y otro. PP tuvo dos mayorías absolutas en el gobierno central. Ahí sí hay que exigir reformas, y muchas. Vox, hoy por hoy (mañana ya veremos) es un partido minúsculo que no tiene capacidad casi para nada. No caben comparaciones. A Vox ahora lo único que hay que pedirle es que crezca, sin perder de vista sus objetivos y sus promesas, pero que crezca y se afiance en el poder. De 60 escaños a la nada va un paso muy pequeño si no eres un partido con estructura, si no que se lo digan a Podemos. Paciencia, hay que tener paciencia. Llevamos 18 años con la mierda de ley de género y unos cuántos más recibiendo ilegales. Por esperar un poco más no nos va a pasar nada. Te aseguro que tú no tienes más ganas que yo de que manden a tomar por culo las leyes de género


----------



## t_chip (22 Feb 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Pues sí, imponer su programa es primordial, el PP de ahora no es el PP de las elecciones. Después de todo lo que se ha montado con Ayuso y Casado, al PP no le interesa lo más mínimo repetir elecciones en estos momentos y el único que puede impedirlo es VOX, porque el PSOE está deseando que se repitan en estos momentos. Así que es hora de hacerle pagar al PP de Castilla todos los insultos que han lanzado contra VOX durante las elecciones o dejar que se hundan en fango repitiendo elecciones.



Pues mira, en eso tienes razón.
Les tienen bien agarrados por los huevos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (22 Feb 2022)

Alguien se va a creer ese panfleto.?


----------



## El Reno Renardo (22 Feb 2022)

sorteos_follacabras dijo:


> Alguien se va a creer ese panfleto.?



No se lo cree ni el que ha cagado este hilo.


----------



## REDDY (22 Feb 2022)

El Luisma también empezó fumando un simple porro inocente y mirad como acabó.

Yo no digo nada...


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Feb 2022)

*Me alegro de que vuestros GITANOS TOREROS FOLLABURRAS CAGACORRALES, se os caguen en la boca a truño partio tal y como os mereceis

ALE, A MASCAR MIERDA DE TORO*


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Me alegro de que vuestros GITANOS TOREROS FOLLABURRAS CAGACORRALES, se os caguen en la boca a truño partio tal y como os mereceis
> 
> ALE, A MASCAR MIERDA DE TORO*



*Lo quieren ampliar a toda la familia. Tenían poco, tal como estaba configurado el Jenaroh.*


----------



## ecoñomixta (22 Feb 2022)

Uy qué raro. Un partido político que forma parte de una partitocracia en una democracia orgánica sin separación de poderes haciendo lo que hacen las demás empresas estatales... digooo partidos políticos


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Lo quieren ampliar a toda la familia. Tenían poco, tal como estaba configurado el Jensaroh.*



El problema es que eso de que NO van a derogar el jenaro sino ampliarlo a toda la familia para montar una puta distopia mil veces mas grande... no es algo nuevo de ahora, sino que es algo que ya confeso el PALETO DE AMURRIO en direto en la ser y en telecirco 48horas despues de haber guadañao unas cuantas sillas calientes en sevilla en diciembre del 2018, hace ya casi 4 putos años

Y mientras tanto los subnormales, zampandose unos rabos que no saben ni de quien son


----------



## Tails (22 Feb 2022)

vox sabe que pp no va a ceder, pero alguna vez tienen que poner los huevos en la mesa o nadie les va a votar en las generales

van a quedar como la derechita cobarde autentica


----------



## adal86 (22 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Cierra el pico, mangina, que quien no tiene NPI eres tú. Ya me conozco tu discurso, vamos a ir cogiendo músculo, pero sin molestar a la giliprogresía, al final cogemos tanto músculo que somos como la PP, es decir, unos imitadores de la PSOE.
> 
> Vox tiene una posición de fuerza en CyL, papanatas: si el PP no quita la ley autonómica de género, pues nos vamos a nuevas elecciones. Vox no tiene nada que perder y sí mucho que ganar. Y deja ya tus mieditos irracionales en casa.



¿Para coger músculo hay que ser necesariamente un imitador de PSOE? No lo creo. En este momento, con el PP autodestruyendose, Vox tiene aún muchísimo margen de crecimiento, y sin variar ni un milímetro su programa político. Paciencia. 

¿Qué tanta prisa tienen algunos? Si llevamos ya casi 20 años con la mierda ley de género... Ahora de repente a muchos les entró la prisa y no pueden ni esperar a que medio se afiance el partido en el poder. Para lo cual, por cierto, de seguir la proyección que lleva, no queda ni dos años.

La ley de género es una línea roja absoluta para todos los partidos menos para Vox. En el momento que la quieran quitar, va a ser un Vox VS todos los demás. ¿Tú crees que Vox ahora mismo está preparado para una guerra de esa magnitud? Si fueran a esa guerra, te aseguro que yo les aplaudiria y les votaría con muchas más ganas, pero no tengo del todo claro que electoralmente les convenga en este momento una aventura como esa; somos 4 gatos los que estamos en contra de LIVG (somos cientos de miles, pero un porcentaje ínfimo al lado de los que no lo están). Un paso en falso y adiós. Mira ciudadanos... De tener en su mano la vicepresidencia del gobierno central pasaron a casi desaparecer. PACIENCIA.


----------



## Larata (22 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Ellos no están facilitando nada. Ellos ahora exigen entrar en el gobierno, y eso, de darse, sería ya un avance increíble.
> 
> Algunos quieren que por sacar 13 escaños en una comunidad de medio pelo quiten lgtbi, manden a los moros a su casa y disuelvan comunidades autónomas. ¿No ves que las cosas no funcionan así? Lo están haciendo bien. Están jugando bien su partida. Ahora toca sobretodo crecer y coger músculo, pero sobretodo vigilar no dar un mal paso que los lleve a ser un ciudadanos 2.0.* ¿Qué prisa tienes? *Las cosas en política van despacio. La lgtbi y los moros (sobretodo esto) es algo que va mucho más allá de lo que puede tocar la tercera fuerza de un país. Esas son las joyas de la corona del bipartidismo de los 15 últimos años. No se puede tirar abajo eso de un día para otro. Aparte de que técnicamente es imposible porque la lgtbi es una ley del gobierno central y no de las autonomías, hasta eso.
> 
> La gente es retrasada y lo quiere todo rápido y fácil.



Ley de seguridad nacional. ICOs que vencen con impagos de más de 80 mil millones. El país destruyéndose...


----------



## Tails (22 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Ley de seguridad nacional. ICOs que vencen con impagos de más de 80 mil millones. El país destruyéndose...



La ley que se aprobó en 2015 con abascal en el pp?


----------



## Larata (22 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La ley que se aprobó en 2015 con abascal en el pp?



No, esa es la ley de seguridad ciudadana.

Esta que digo yo es la que permite quitarte el dinero de la cuenta bancaria.


----------



## Tails (22 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> No, esa es la ley de seguridad ciudadana.
> 
> Esta que digo yo es la que permite quitarte el dinero de la cuenta bancaria.



La ley de seguridad ciudadana lo hace









El PP aprobó las requisas y la movilización de ciudadanos que critica de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional


El Partido Popular califica de "indignante" que el Gobierno haya preparado un borrador de Ley de Seguridad Nacional donde se contemple la intervención de




www.vozpopuli.com






Sin embargo hay un precedente a la actual normativa que se está desarrollando. Y se publicó en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) el 10 de julio de 2015, con *Mariano Rajoy* como presidente del Gobierno. Se trata de la* Ley 17/2015 del Sistema Nacional de Protección Civil*, que a lo largo de medio centenar de artículos desglosa las competencias del Estado y las obligaciones del ciudadano para hacer frente a "las múltiples y complejas amenazas de catástrofes naturales, industriales o tecnológicas": "La envergadura de este tipo de riesgos es tal que pueden llegar a afectar a la seguridad nacional".

En su artículo 7 bis, la ley detalla *el "deber de colaboración" de los "ciudadanos y las personas jurídicas" *ante situaciones de emergencia. En concreto, señala que cualquier persona mayor de edad "estará obligada a la realización de las prestaciones personales que exijan las autoridades competentes" y lo hará "sin derecho a indemnización por esta causa". *También contempla la "requisa temporal de todo tipo de bienes, así como a la intervención u ocupación transitoria de los que sean necesarios y, en su caso, a la suspensión de actividades".*


----------



## adal86 (22 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Ley de seguridad nacional. ICOs que vencen con impagos de más de 80 mil millones. El país destruyéndose...



La situación es apremiante, tú lo sabes, yo también lo sé, ¿Pero crees que el votante medio lo sabe y votará en consecuencia? Vox va cargando el sambenito de ser, supuestamente, ultraderecha, maltratadores, racistas, etc. Un mal paso en el sentido de forzar las cosas con respecto a la ley de género y adiós, se convertirían en un ciudadanos 2.0. Y eso sí que sería una tragedia, más que la ley de género en sí.


----------



## nelsoncito (22 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Para coger músculo hay que ser necesariamente un imitador de PSOE? No lo creo. En este momento, con el PP autodestruyendose, Vox tiene aún muchísimo margen de crecimiento, y sin variar ni un milímetro su programa político. Paciencia.
> 
> ¿Qué tanta prisa tienen algunos? Si llevamos ya casi 20 años con la mierda ley de género... Ahora de repente a muchos les entró la prisa y no pueden ni esperar a que medio se afiance el partido en el poder. Para lo cual, por cierto, de seguir la proyección que lleva, no queda ni dos años.
> 
> La ley de género es una línea roja absoluta para todos los partidos menos para Vox. En el momento que la quieran quitar, va a ser un Vox VS todos los demás. ¿Tú crees que Vox ahora mismo está preparado para una guerra de esa magnitud? Si fueran a esa guerra, te aseguro que yo les aplaudiria y les votaría con muchas más ganas, pero no tengo del todo claro que electoralmente les convenga en este momento una aventura como esa; somos 4 gatos los que estamos en contra de LIVG (somos cientos de miles, pero un porcentaje ínfimo al lado de los que no lo están). Un paso en falso y adiós. Mira ciudadanos... De tener en su mano la vicepresidencia del gobierno central pasaron a casi desaparecer. PACIENCIA.



Ya veo que quieres que la LIdVdG se cronifique y convivamos con ella hasta el fin de nuestros días. Hay que derogar la parte autonómica de esa ley en CyL. Sería un paso simbólico un un poder de destrucción inconmensurable en el inconsciente colectivo progre. Hay que atacar el núcleo. Y hay que hacerlo ya. ¿Que todos los partidos se ponen en contra? Pues sí, llevamos así desde que Vox nació y Vox no para de crecer. Quítate los mieditos y los complejines de encima porque esto va en serio, muy en serio.


----------



## petro6 (22 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Me alegro de que vuestros GITANOS TOREROS FOLLABURRAS CAGACORRALES, se os caguen en la boca a truño partio tal y como os mereceis
> 
> ALE, A MASCAR MIERDA DE TORO*



JAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJA


----------



## Barruno (22 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cuantas líneas rojas puede poner con el 17% de los votos?



Pueden poner todas las que quieran y joder al PP provocando que pacte von el Psoe.
Ésto es lo que Vox debría hacer.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Feb 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Uy qué raro. Un partido político que forma parte de una partitocracia en una democracia orgánica sin separación de poderes haciendo lo que hacen las demás empresas estatales... digooo partidos políticos



¿Como puede ser partitocrática una democracia orgánica?
¿Han inventado ya el azúcar salada o algo así?


----------



## ecoñomixta (22 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Como puede ser partitocrática una democracia orgánica?
> ¿Han inventado ya el azúcar salada o algo así?



He inventado el azúcar salada y la azúcar salado también. 
Espérate que te lo entrecomillo pa que captes la ironía


----------



## Rediooss (22 Feb 2022)

El Sistema no te va a proporcionar las herramientas necesarias para que acabes con él.

VOX es parte del Sistema.


----------



## todoayen (22 Feb 2022)

A ver si se pasa alguien a limpiar esto, está el suelo pegajoso.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 Feb 2022)

Noticia de hace unos días que se resume en que el candidato de VOX dijo que no tendrían líneas rojas a la hora de negociar. Es decir que desbloquean en principio la negociación, que ya entiendo es un hecho, sin poner condiciones previas. NO QUE RENUNCIEN a derogar las posibles políticas de la comunidad castellanoleonesa con respecto a la viogen o memoria histérica.

De hecho al contrario de toda la purria manipuladora, criptoprogre y morenazi que se concentra en este hilo, precisamente esos dos temas son las mejores bazas negociadoras de VOX.

¿Por qué?

Porque aunque parezca raro, es en lo que más fácil puede ceder el PP. No le supone apenas perdida de poder o de dinero que es lo que ellos quieren. Solo perder el apoyo de los medios y ganarse la animadversión general de la izquierda. Que a estas alturas después de lo de Casado casi les da igual.

En cambio para VOX sería una victoria propagandística de primer orden. Porque los cargos, los sillones, la políticas de vuelo bajo o bajo impacto, la pura gestión, NO LE SIRVE APENAS PARA NADA.

Lo que tiene que conseguir VOX son titulares en primera plana. Victorias ideológicas, no consejerías. Y creo que en el partido son conscientes.

Lo único que ha podido desviar su estrategia es el estado de tremenda fragilidad del PP, a punto de hundirse. Y esas declaraciones se deben de entender en ese contexto. Hay que darles aire a los peperos para que no se derrumben del todo. Enviar un mensaje de victoria, es decir "habrá gobierno de derechas en CyL". En VOX son conscientes de que España no aguanta otra legislatura de Sánchez y están haciendo de tripas corazón para apuntalar a un PP que por enorme desgracia para el país, aún es necesario.

Lo de estos días lo ha cambiado todo. Más aún si sube Frijolito al podio del PP. Les conviene un gobierno con Mañueco para neutralizar cualquier maniobra antiVOX desde Génova.

Se necesita un pacto rápido y a ser posible basado en un programa con gran contenido ideológico.


----------



## Tanchus (22 Feb 2022)

Me cago en Dios. No, la mierda esa de género, no. Como transijan en eso, que se olviden de muchos votos.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Noticia de hace unos días que se resume en que el candidato de VOX dijo que no tendrían líneas rojas a la hora de negociar. Es decir que desbloquean en principio la negociación, que ya entiendo es un hecho, sin poner condiciones previas. NO QUE RENUNCIEN a derogar las posibles políticas de la comunidad castellanoleonesa con respecto a la viogen o memoria histérica.
> 
> De hecho al contrario de toda la purria manipuladora, criptoprogre y morenazi que se concentra en este hilo, precisamente esos dos temas son las mejores bazas negociadoras de VOX.
> 
> ...



Y que se resume en que la purria todavía no ha asimilado el hostión recibido.
Y las que les quedan por venir, que ya verás tú las risas cuando se convoque en Andalucía. Alguno hasta se exilia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y que se resume en que la purria todavía no ha asimilado el hostión recibido.
> Y las que les quedan por venir, que ya verás tú las risas cuando se convoque en Andalucía. Alguno hasta se exilia.



De hecho como presenten a la Olona, a estas alturas me creo que VOX podría incluso ganar las elecciones, EN EL BASTIÓN tradicional del PSOE a nivel nacional. Eso practicamente dejaría a la izquierda en shock, catatónica y no creo que pudiesen salir del estupor. Se hundirían en las nacionales porque les reventaría cualquier estrategia seguida hasta ahora o que puedan tener en un futuro a corto plazo.

Espero que VOX no cometa el error de dejar a Macarena en Madrid por más falta que les haga allí (siguen siendo cuatro gatos). Hay mucho voto a Olona de forma potencial entre las mujeres. Que son muy borregas y se dejan llevar por las modas o un caracter fuerte y a la vez bastante corriente como el de Macarena. Alguien con el que muchas se identifican. Y ese ese voto femenino el que justamente le falta a VOX para dar la campanada.


----------



## Charles B. (22 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Ya lo dicen: sólo queda vox.
> Y una vez los retrasados voten a vox y coman la misma mierda de siempre, no se preocupen, que desde la sexta ya sacaran otras siglas nuevas y entonces sólo queda las siglas nuevas.



*Exactamente.*


----------



## Larata (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La ley de seguridad ciudadana lo hace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya... Ni me sorprende, otra prueba de que son la misma mierda.


----------



## escalador (23 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Espero con ansia tus criticas al resto de partidos.....



No voto, porque el resto de partidos son CRIMINALES.

Te vale?


----------



## escalador (23 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Maricona progre calladita. Gracias.



Mira, un Testigo de VOX cuyo CI no llega a 80.

No das ni una, macho...


----------



## ashe (23 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ahora me entero de que vascolandia se ha independizado



Peor todavía, viven exclusivamente de robar al resto de españoles tapandoles todos los agujeros, esos ni de coña quieren la independencia por eso


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> No voto, porque el resto de partidos son CRIMINALES.
> 
> Te vale?



Me vale para comprender que chupas pollas con ansia de pedofilo homosexual. 

Subnormal.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (23 Feb 2022)

Para que luego digan que no son disidencia controlada.
Podrían renunciar a cualquier otra cosa pero nunca al Jenaro. Recordemos que es una ley discriminatoria y ANTICONSTITUCIONAL (vaya, como el primer encierro ilegal que ellos apoyaron). Que no la recurran y que ahora además la defiendan dice mucho de ellos.


----------



## escalador (23 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me vale para comprender que chupas pollas con ansia de pedofilo homosexual.
> 
> Subnormal



Gracias a Dios me como lo que me da la gana.

Tú vas a pagar muy caro ser complice de la desmantelación de España y de condenar a la ruina a las futuras generaciones votando a partidos masónicos y abiertamente mentirosos.

En la vida todo se paga. Suerte.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Otras nuevas elecciones benefician a vox asi que debería arriesgarse si no pueden imponer sus demandas


----------

